# rate lil peep



## Deleted member 689 (Mar 29, 2019)

he was 6'2 and white

him in videos:


----------



## fobos (Mar 29, 2019)

lil bo peep with a brand new bitch


----------



## SirHiss (Mar 29, 2019)

4-5 without money or popularity, girl must like the face tattoos tho


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Mar 29, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> 4-5 without money or popularity, girl must like the face tattoos tho


it might be the face tats, but idk, i remember when he was basically unknown and almost homeless, and in every single ig post there were thousands of jb's calling him daddy and shit.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 29, 2019)

Above average for sure. Plus alpha attitude and tons of social proof.
He can could easily steal your bitch


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 29, 2019)

Tattoos made him look like an absolute clown tbh. If I was a woman I wouldn't touch him with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

Looked better here before the drugs fucked him over


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 29, 2019)

peeps me


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Mar 29, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> View attachment 35170
> 
> 
> Looked better here before the drugs fucked him over


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 29, 2019)

plnk said:


> View attachment 35172
> View attachment 35173



Depressing to see dead people when they were young and innocent tbh


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 29, 2019)

white trash


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Mar 29, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Depressing to see dead people when they were young and innocent tbh


yeah


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> white trash


cucc.jpg


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 29, 2019)

Don’t do drugs kids


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 29, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Don’t do drugs kids




Unless you wanna ascend and die afterwards


----------



## xom (Mar 29, 2019)

he was very symmetrical


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Don’t do drugs kids


medicines


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 29, 2019)

plnk said:


> it might be the face tats, but idk, i remember when he was basically unknown and almost homeless, and in every single ig post there were thousands of jb's calling him daddy and shit.


face tats, hair, clothes, mannerism

jbs love degeneracy its the same reason they love ugly niggers


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 29, 2019)

Average 
With fame he is above average and maybe attractive on women eyes


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 30, 2019)

Slayer with a voice of a god/10


----------

